# Has anyone made a Siamese Void Cube?



## Kyle Girard (Apr 5, 2009)

THIS would be crazy


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't think so.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't think it would be possible.

edit: I'm assuming you mean a 3-siamese cube, like the one Thrawst has


----------



## qqwref (Apr 5, 2009)

Someone should make a Fused void cube. It would be as simple as putting one cube 'inside' the other, no modding required at all. (Okamoto did it with his version of void cube which has bigger holes, but the perfectly proportioned void cube would look cool too IMO.)


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 5, 2009)

You can fuse one corner to another, but where's the fun in that?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 5, 2009)

Nah, it's the void version of the Fused Cube (two 3x3s connected by a 2x2x2 block). It would be an interesting shape.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes, I do know what you mean (proportional Linking Void), but I was answering the OP's question.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 5, 2009)

Hmm... sorry if this is too off-topic but what about a void 4x4x4 with some way of holding the edges together when doing double layer turns?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 5, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Hmm... sorry if this is too off-topic but what about a void 4x4x4 with some way of holding the edges together when doing double layer turns?



lol?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 5, 2009)

You can't make a void 4x4, sorry. If you do a 45-degree Rw turn the right and left half of the cube are not touching each other.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 5, 2009)

But there must be a way!


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 5, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> But there must be a way!


 if it's an Eastsheen 4x4x4, just take off the centre pieces


----------

